# كتاب Primavera Expidtion تحديث مارس 2007



## omda4wady (12 مارس 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل
لكل من حمل النسخة الأولى من الكتاب
اليكم الصفحة التي ستحتوي على تحديثات الكتاب وإضافاته
http://rapidshare.com/users/BXU4AD

وتم إضافة باب الرسومات للكتاب 

وللتحميل المباشر لنسخة شهر مارس 2007

http://rapidshare.com/files/20614961/Exp_Demo0307.zip

او من هذا الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/12112405/2199fd0f/Exp_Demo0307.html


ولو يتمكن أحد من رفعه على موقع آخر فليرفعه ولكن لايضعه على مواقع بها صور مسيئة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

م عماد حامد


----------



## omda4wady (14 مارس 2007)

رابط آخر للنسخة
http://www.badongo.com/file/2460531


----------



## omda4wady (15 مارس 2007)

رابط آخر
http://www.esnips.com/nsdoc/f7572931-a3b5-4ff5-a145-51fdb1fd4c41
او
http://www.esnips.com/doc/f7572931-a3b5-4ff5-a145-51fdb1fd4c41/Exp_Demo0307

او
http://www.esnips.com/web/omda4wadysBusinessFiles


----------



## احمد مضر (15 مارس 2007)

أخي الكريم لقد قمت بالتحميل بشكل ناجح , و الكتاب جهد تشكر عليه , الا انه من الواضح بأن الكتاب غير كامل , فأرجو منك اخي الكريم التوضيح لاننا لا نعلم حتى الآن ما هو مقدار ما حملنا و ما هي نسبته من الكتاب كاملا , و طبعا نحن بانتظار الكتاب كاملا


----------



## omda4wady (16 مارس 2007)

اخي قبل التحدث عن بقية الفصول 
هل تملك نسخة من البرنامج للتطبيق
ارجو ان تحاول الحصول على نسخة من البرنامج نظرا لأنه من البرامج النادرة
وانا أملك نسخة منه ولكن بالسعودية 
وانا الآن في مصر في إجازة 

م عماد حامد


----------



## احمد مضر (16 مارس 2007)

شكراللتنبيه لخي الكريم , صراحة لا املك البرنامج , و بكل الأحوال انا لا انوي تعلم البرنامج في هذه الفيرة نظرا لضغط العمل , الا انني احاول جمع كل ما يتعلق عنه حتى ابدأ بتعلمه في وقت قريب


----------



## نجم 2007 (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## omda4wady (29 مارس 2007)

وهذه مدونة الموسوعة
http://ebooks4civil.blogspot.com/


----------



## omda4wady (29 مارس 2007)

وهذا رابط جديد
او هذا الرابط
http://mihd.net/u01jhf


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (5 أبريل 2007)

وفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## abouahmed (1 يونيو 2007)

تم التنزيل لكن من الواضح انه عباره عن اعلان للكتاب وليس الكتاب كاملا فهل من الممكن ارسال الكتاب كاملا افادكم الله


----------



## abouahmed (1 يونيو 2007)

توجد تغطية سوداء للصفحات واضح ان الكتاب مشفر والأخ عماد بيشتغلنا وبيعمل اعلان لكتابه


----------



## ehabebo84 (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوسعاد (3 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
نرجو من الاخوة وبسرعة محاولة رفع البرنامج حتى تعم الفائدة ولكم جميعا دعواتي


----------



## engramy (6 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووور على الكتاب


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mostafaa (8 يوليو 2007)

اين الكتاب كاملا واين البرنامج


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (8 يوليو 2007)

من فضلك
اين الكتاب كاملا واين البرنامج


----------



## enga_awad (29 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عند محاولة فتح الكتاب يطلب مني كلمة المرور (password) 
من فضلك أفدني أفادك الله ونفع بعلمك
وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهووووووووووووووود


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (1 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعة صلوا على النبي .. هذا الكتاب هو نسخة للعرض و الكتاب كاملا ليس مجاني .. وهذا واضح في مقدة الموقع الذي يسوق الكتاب .. و هذا من حق المؤلف ان يعرض ما يراه كافيا للاتطلاع لمعرفة مكونات الكتاب وهذا ما يحدث في جميع المواقع التي تبيع كتبا الكترونية .. للاقتناع بجدوى شراءه قبل التورط في عمليه الشراء .. فقط كان يجب ان يذكر الاخ عماد ان الرابط يحوي النسخة التجريبية وليس كاملا .. وعلى كل فهو مشكور على جهده


----------



## عالم البناء (2 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

وشكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

